# Bert the Cat



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;mL3cKY1ptlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mL3cKY1ptlw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2011)

And I thought I had problems meeting new people


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 30, 2011)

Ernie wants to come to the funeral.  When is it?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

